

What format to use for a personal+tech blog? - andymacool

Looking at NSHipster.com and objc.io, they seem to use .md to store their articles.  If I want to start a personal blog (with some tech articles), what is the best format to use for my posts such that I can not only format it easily, view them nicely, keep them safely in my computer (like PDFs), but also able to put them up in the blog website?<p>Some options are: 
1. use a database (not big fan, hard to export).
2. write in HTML format
3. write in .md format
4. write in Word&#x2F;Pages<p>What&#x27;s the most commonly used solution here ?
Thanks HN !
======
SEJeff
Pelican or Jeckyl + markdown

